# Any cool visualizer apps/vst to showcase your music?



## gsilbers (May 21, 2022)

I am not finding anything i like. Or its a specific template for after effects. Or its extremely generic or wierd or looking like a 2012 or winamp thing.

Is there any cool visualizers out there thats maybe a plugin for your daw? or an app where its just importing an mp3, choosing a template, adding info and done?


----------



## Voider (May 21, 2022)

I think that adding basic things like a waveform that moves to the music, two digits showing the current playtime and some other cool effects here and there aren't that hard to make if you spend 2-3 hours with tutorials. You can then save that as your own template, that's probably the fastest way to get something non-generic for yourself


----------



## timbit2006 (May 21, 2022)

Music Visualizer, VJ Software & Beyond: Magic Music Visuals


Music visualizer, VJ software, live video mixer, music video creator, and much more. Download now for Mac/PC. Fully customizable and audio/MIDI reactive.




magicmusicvisuals.com




There's also another one that I cant recall the name of for Piano that does the cool lit up type effect that you see in some videos. This Magicvisuals has it but it looks a bit off and also doesn't display repeated notes.


----------



## Pier (May 21, 2022)

Maybe use an After Effects template if you have Adobe CC.

For example this site has many paid options (you'd need to pay one month for $29 to be able to donwload):









12 Style Music Visualizers - After Effects Templates | Motion Array


website




motionarray.com





Or you could follow a tutorial and make your own if you're up to it:


----------



## elucid (May 21, 2022)

How about VS from Imaginando?









Visual Synthesizer for Desktop and Mobile - VS | Imaginando


VS is a powerful visual synthesizer for Windows, Mac and iOS.




www.imaginando.pt


----------



## doctoremmet (May 22, 2022)

elucid said:


> How about VS from Imaginando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On sale here:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/imaginando-synthesizers-up-to-70-off-at-plugin-boutique-ends-may-31-2022.125398/


----------



## timbit2006 (May 28, 2022)

Le Biniou - The Powerful Audio Visualizer & VJ Tool







biniou.net




free and open source, for linux though.


----------



## timprebble (May 28, 2022)

I've always loved 3d wireframe waveforms, as used on the Fairlight CMI sampler...






I've screen captured similar using Blue Cat's FreqAnalyst Pro plugin:





Blue Cat's FreqAnalyst Pro - Real Time Spectrum Analyzer and Audio to MIDI AU, RTAS, DX and VST Plug-in







www.bluecataudio.com





And same using the free BlueLab WAV3S plugin (have to use Wayback Machine now)








WAV3S by BlueLab Audio Plugins - Visualization Plugin VST VST3 Audio Unit AAX


BlueLab WAV3S is a plug-in that simply displays the sound in 3D. Several display modes are available, as well as parameters to adjust the di...




www.kvraudio.com






I've screen captured FFTs from Izotope RX too...
its pretty easy to animate a cursor across it, in sync with music

FWIW this is so the best abstract electronic music I've ever heard!
(Apparently the composers prefer payment in small crustaceans!)


----------



## timbit2006 (May 28, 2022)

This one is pretty cool.


----------



## Pier (May 29, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> This one is pretty cool.


----------



## blaggins (May 29, 2022)

I know of two alternatives to the excessively expensive Adobe stuff (expensive if all you're using it for is creating visual effects for showcasing your music on YouTube or whatever). VSDC and the free version of Davinci Resolve. They are not going to get you the level of sophistication and convenience that, say After Effects can provide, but there are multiple tutorials for doing wave form following and frequency response visualizing videos.


----------



## carlc (May 29, 2022)

My Mac struggles a bit with video processing. Many of these solutions require screen capture to get the results into a file for editing or posting online. When I go into screen capture mode, things start to bog down and I drop lots of frames. It would be great if there was instead a solution that could directly render a higher-quality video file (i.e. not in real-time). I don’t do this frequently enough to warrant an Adobe cloud subscription.


----------



## carlc (May 29, 2022)

elucid said:


> How about VS from Imaginando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first tried the demo of this it didn't have the ability to capture video to a file; I had to use Quicktime for screen capture which didn't work well. Now, however, they have it built-in. I just tried the latest demo (v1.3.2) and the video export worked great even on my feeble 2018 Mac Mini.

Also, looking at the updates on their website, the development is still quite active.


----------



## Daren Audio (May 30, 2022)

I'm currently using VSound (limited options like many) from the AppStore and integrating the 'soundwave' into my motion graphics background. However, After Effects probably has the most flexible and highly customizable (not to mention aesthetics) options available.


----------



## antret (Jun 1, 2022)

Hello!

The one I have been using for a while now is the Magic Music Visualizer. It is modular in nature, so you select what components you want from a list and connect them with cables. You can also layer many elements together with those same type of variables one would have in Photoshop (hard light, burn, difference, etc) It's quite a bit more straightforward than a modular synth though.  

It is easy to get elements syncing to music. There are, however, many deep parameters to control/constrain how much or little an element is controlled by the sound. These can get a little confusing, but it is fun for happy accidents. 

Big upsides are:
- the easy importing of free FFL plugins, ISF shaders, that people have already made. No need to code new ones from scratch.  
- You can really load any type of file from animated GIF's MP4's, etc. You can of course get those winamp visualizer type of graphics as well. I like using animated GIF's with added filters.
- You can use midi and /or audio files to trigger the movements. Actually, you can load up WAV's of kick, snares, bass, etc from your track and let them all independently trigger things.

Downside:
- Standalone
- no 'time line' to edit on. They market this as a VJ tool, so it reacts in 'real time'. Though, with the 'professional version' you can pipe in midi from your DAW (using something like LoopMidi on Win) so your song timeline becomes the 'visualizer timeline'. 

Overall, its incredibly powerful with way more than I can type here.

I have the one from Imaginando, but haven't used it in earnest yet. I have a little project loaded up that I was going to use it on! Upside: runs as vst inside DAW, has 8 layers you can trigger from Midi, audio, LFO's, envelopes. 

Downside: Can only use the included shaders (you can import the code from the freebies mentioned above, but they dont work without editing...I have no idea how to edit the code!).
- you can import gif's, mp4's etc as a background layer, but this layer does not react to midi or audio input. *you can get around this using something like Cableguys midi shaper and midi learn, assign CC's to the background layer controls*.


----------

